# remember how I offered you all a grail kit?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

It was a while back. I said that if I ever hit it big, I'd get whoever wanted one, a grail kit of their choosing?

Almost time to make good on that.

I've been told my many people not to get my hopes up because it's still got a long way to go before anything solid happens but I'm confident that everything will go through.

I've submitted an idea to a company and they're very interested in it. So much so that I just had a meeting with representatives from that company at my lawyer's office. In that meeting, there was discussion and negotiation of a purchase price for my idea, design, intellectual property and so on: $430,000 and change. More if the idea catches on.

I've been advised not to divulge details of my idea until given the green-light to do so by all parties involved.

I figured I'm make good on my promise to treat my friends to a grail kit when and if the time comes. I mentioned that if I hit the powerball or something... This is admittedly less than what I'd get if I won the jackpot in that game so I guess I could limit the offer to 20 or 30 people just so I could have enough for my daughter's education, braces and what have you. Please don't go flooding my inbox with PMs until I give the go ahead because this won't happen for about another several months (12-18) and my attorney cautions, "if at all". They (the lawyers for the company have to check several things like existing patents, pending patents, marketing research, R&D, safety, FDA, feasibility and consumer testing. I don't remember the details of what they have to do but it'll take a while.

Stay tuned and thanks for reading!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

<- Polishing Mage's brass for him, getting the afternoon tea, newspaper, etc.....

Remember me in that grail hunt, Mage! <wink,wink,nudge,nudge>. LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!"  :wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Regardless of whether people get grail kits or not, I really hope this goes well for you! Good luck!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow! That's great!
Good luck!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I just want to congratulate you on your success!! It's good to see people still reaching for their dreams!! :wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I Just hope that it's a nice large scale, the hatch is operable, and that the passenger compartment and cockpit area are visible, and that I can illuminate the dome, landing lights and engine exhaust areas.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

let's not go overboard...

get it?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. Brad said:


> Regardless of whether people get grail kits or not, I really hope this goes well for you! Good luck!


I agree with Dr. Brad - Best of luck in this!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

May the Force be with you :thumbsup:
Good Luck in your mysterious buisness venture
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> It was a while back. I said that if I ever hit it big, I'd get whoever wanted one, a grail kit of their choosing?
> 
> Almost time to make good on that.
> 
> ...


Pick me!! lol


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

"Local boy makes good." 
Getting to the point you are at with any idea is an achievement in it's own right. Best luck and be sure to take care of you and yours FIRST!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Dude that is so awesome !!!!!!!!!!!! i hope all goes well and will keep you in my prayers !! That's the best news i heard all day ! 


Robert/Sprayray


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sprayray said:


> That's the best news i heard all day !


Me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Could this be the idea we've been waiting years to see come to pass - a Moxie Cowznofsky conversion kit for the Aurora/Revell Alfred E. Neuman model? Could it? Huh? _*Could it???*_

phwee...phwee...

Well whatever it is, we're all pulling for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Best of luck to ya. I hope everything works out the way you want it to and more.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!! So the day may come when we can say "we knew him when".... LOL Hope your dreams come true!!! Jeff


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I took all the steps to ensure this idea was and will remain to be my original idea if it's not already been thought of. I sent the plans certified mail to myself. All the documents were notarized.

It's an idea that'll combine two existing products that will compliment each other in a cool way.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Congratulations :thumbsup:I don't need anything because I'm independantly wealthy , but best wishes on your deal. Don't give away TOO much, save some for the future, like there may be a beer shortage or something and the price may go up ! !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You could always invest with Monarch models......
Best of luck with your project !!

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds exciting - hope it all pans out for you!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

No grail kit desires for me, but best of luck to you!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I wish you great success in your venture! No grail kits for me either. Just promise to donate some kits to a Cub Scout Den somewhere. :wave: We'll keep you in our thoughts/prayers.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

best of luck to ya Blood :thumbsup: .
hb


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Thank YOU! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Magesblood said:


> ...It's an idea that'll combine two existing products that will compliment each other in a cool way.


Chocolate-covered pizza on a stick? Is that it?? HAH?!?*  IS IT??!!?*

...hah?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Chocolate-covered pizza on a stick? Is that it?? HAH?!?*  IS IT??!!?*
> 
> ...hah?


That's three products.

"You got your chocolate on my pizza!"

"You got your pizza in my chocolate!"

"Mmmmmm!"

"Say, fellas. Wouldn't that be even better on a stick?"

"Now Dominoes presents their new choclate on a stick pizza sticks. The great, great taste of chocolate on a stick combined with tomoatoes, cheese and the toppings of your choice on a stick! All on a stick! Order your favorite today!" 

I should've gottneninto advertising...


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nothing like seeing your dreams come true.

Wishing you the best in this.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Magesblood - I'm real glade to hear that for you! It's way to few times we hear that someone has hit it big so I'm happy for you and hope everything turns out good for you. 
Now I have to say my grail kit would be the Aurora T-Rex for I had that when I was 10 yrs old and it was my favorite. I carried him around with me everywere. But now that my Army retirement came through I don't have a lot of money but it makes me OK so I say make someone else who really is in need of receiving a grail kit take it. I will eventually get the Aurora T-Rex. And let's be honest here! I'd have to say I already have a lot of my grail kits that I started collecting 25 years ago. The lord has been good to me so I really can't ask for more! And plus - I have the Harley I always wanted! So make us all proud and do good with the deal!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> Could this be the idea we've been waiting years to see come to pass - a Moxie Cowznofsky conversion kit for the Aurora/Revell Alfred E. Neuman model? Could it? Huh? _*Could it???*_
> 
> phwee...phwee...
> 
> Well whatever it is, we're all pulling for ya! :thumbsup:


Not to veer off track on this thread, but I have to wonder just how many people have actually heard of, let alone remember Moxie Cowznofsky?
Leave it to Mark "older than dirt" McGovern to come up with that reference! 
_(and Chris "dirtier than old dirt" White to recognize it!)_


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well done on your business venture Magesblood. I'm not sure I've got this totally correct but are you offering to make styrene plastic kits of people wishes if this goes ahead?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

that would be nice but I don't think I'd have nearly enough after what I'd want to do with my windfall to do that.

I was offering anyone who wanted one a grail kit of their choosing. You tell me what you want and I'd do my best to get it for you.

I'm now thinking that I could do something that would help more people with the money that I'd spend in doing that. Maybe donate to the Make a Wish foundation or the ASPCA in the name of the forum.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Funny thing about this whole "grail" kit thing is that so many of us have now seen our grail kits become much more affordable since they're being reissued! For years, I've wanted a Moonbus. And now, I can actually get one!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> It's an idea that'll combine two existing products that will compliment each other in a cool way.


A Flame Unit and Pulse Rifle?

Ripley already thought of that. :tongue:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Magesblood wrote:


> Maybe donate to the Make a Wish foundation or the ASPCA in the name of the forum.


Both are good places. But maybe lean towards something closer to your location like your local animal shelter and the likes. That way, you are also giving back to your community.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Good luck. It's refreshing to hear someone making their dream come true!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very noble of you to even offer! I am wishing you well on your venture. It is nice to see that someone takes a dream and makes it into reality! 

Good Luck!:thumbsup:

And yes....it is better to give than to receive! There are many needy people out there...I just got back from giving a week's time and effort to Habitat For Humanity in Mississippi and many are still working to get back what they've lost from Hurricane Katrina.

MMM


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Good Luck with the project Magesblood, I hope you get what you are hoping for. Its nice to see someone getting good luck, especially as we are in a recession :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im hjappy to hear about this, someone having a great idea and, thanks to that idea, making a packet of money is to me the definition of the american dream. 

ill just be glad when you can give us a bit more info about it!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sounds like a dream come true. hope it works out


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

GREAT JOB! I love to see news like this! I'm glad it doesn't have to do with the Nigerian Lottery!

All my hopes!


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

That's great I hope it works out for you.:thumbsup: I had 2 ideas that didn't work out I though they were good ideas.


1. One was a thing to trim your dog nails I called it Pet-A-File 
Didn't work out

2. Was a thing that goes under the door to keep a draft out I called it The Draft Dodger.
No go.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok so after 3 pages and various ideas thrown about and nobody has mentioned SPINDRIFT.......!are we afraid of lockdown?....lol,go for it mage make some one happy,god knows I've tried the UK lottery and the only windfall I'm likely to get is if one of the wind powered generators falls on me(wife would be so lucky...ha)

Gordon M


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

GordonMitchell said:


> *Ok so after 3 pages and various ideas thrown about and nobody has mentioned SPINDRIFT.......!are we afraid of lockdown?....*lol,go for it mage make some one happy,god knows I've tried the UK lottery and the only windfall I'm likely to get is if one of the wind powered generators falls on me(wife would be so lucky...ha)
> 
> Gordon M


I don't get it.
Is this an inside joke?


----------

